

Ask HN: Is rails tutorial unfair priced? - adrianmn
http://ruby.railstutorial.org/
It is about half price to buy the book and DVD from Amazon compared to the webiste direct pricing.<p>I personally think they are great value(even a bargain) even at 125$ but is this fair pricing? I am refering to the screencasts mainly.
======
martey
No. The first paragraph of that site states "the Ruby on Rails Tutorial book
is available for free online."

~~~
adrianmn
I am refering to the screencasts - buying them from a publisher company as
DVD's for half price or directly from the author for full price

~~~
martey
One of the HN guidelines is "please don't use HN posts to ask YC-funded
companies questions that you could ask by emailing them." Similarly, I think
you might get a more authoritative answer to your question if you contacted
the author directly.

<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/contact>

